# substrate and cricket problems



## Summers (Oct 31, 2006)

hi,

I am finding the small crickets i am feeding my mantid at the moment will jus disappear into the moss at the bottom of the enclosure. Bigger ones might be ok in there but im not sure if she can handel them yet. Should i take her out everytime i feed her? Im not sure what to do about it :? Any suggestions will be greatfully recieved!

Thanks


----------



## Rick (Oct 31, 2006)

Thin out the moss and provide a way for the crickets to climb to the top. A rough stick will work. Or you may want to try houseflies until your mantis gets a bit bigger.


----------



## Summers (Oct 31, 2006)

yeah thats a good idea! i will see if i can get some flies! i think they are all dying out now coz the weather is starting to get colder tho!! :?  

Im not sure if thinning out the moss will make a difference because the crickets are only about 5mm they will hide under the smallest bit of moss. I will try and get some flies but im not sure if i can now :?


----------



## Rick (Oct 31, 2006)

I mean't buy some. I buy fly larva from a place called grubco. You keep them in the fridge and you take some out and they turn into flies in about a week. Not sure if you have a place that sells them around you though.


----------



## Summers (Oct 31, 2006)

ahhh ok!! that would be easier! lol! I take it jus put in some fruit/veg in with them when they hatch. I might see if i can find some flightless flies! Otherwise i will have much trouble getting them out! lol


----------



## Summers (Oct 31, 2006)

ok found some from livefoods.co.uk. Gonna order them and see how they go! I also did a search and realise that its best to open them 1st outside!! lol, coz some are apparently not flightless!!


----------



## Rick (Oct 31, 2006)

Did you buy fruitflies or houseflies? I think fruitflies will be too small for your mantis.


----------



## Summers (Oct 31, 2006)

They say flightless houseflies

http://www.livefoods.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=470

Yeah i defo think the fruit files would be too small.

She moulted yesterday i think, when on average is their next moult?


----------



## Rick (Oct 31, 2006)

Different than what I use but should be ok. I put all my flies in the freezer until they slow down then I take out what I need.


----------



## Summers (Oct 31, 2006)

yeah ive heard of doing that. Think i read it on here. Also have heard it before when reading about david blane thats what he does for one of his "tricks" brings flies back to life :roll:


----------



## Rick (Oct 31, 2006)

The fruit flies seem to be able to handle it better than the larger flies. I've forgot to take fruit flies otu after like 15 mins and they still came back. The houseflies can't do that.


----------



## Summers (Oct 31, 2006)

yeah i seem to recall trying this when i was younger :roll: jus to see what would happen! lol, i killed it!

think i will be more carefull this time!


----------

